# Refining some CPU's



## philddreamer (Oct 10, 2010)

I met a young man today that picks up old PC's from a number of computer repair shops in our area. He had 5 pounds of CPU's that he needs refined. He gave me 2# if I refine the other 3# for him. So here I go again! 8) 
From top to bottom:
23 - Intel SX & DX's
10 - AMD's (narrow pin row)
12 - AMD's (wide pin row)
8 - Intel Pentium
1 - Win Chip2
1- Cyrix MII
1 - IBM 6x86MX

After reading thru the posts & checking this list "Gold content list in CPU chips.xls" that Barren posted in the "March 24th, 2010, 1:12 pm by creth - How much gold is there???", I come up with a 8 or 9g of gold out of these CPU's. 

Someone please wake me up if I'm dreaming! :roll:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 10, 2010)

You might get that yield. Don't trust the numbers on that spreadsheet for yields. Trust your own data. 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 10, 2010)

I was waiting for you to post.  I figured you, for one, to be familiar with a more accurate yield. I was very conservative with my numbers since you mentioned not to trust the ones on the list, otherwise, I would say about 12g to be the yield. We'll see. And yes, I will keep track of it because there's more of them coming along. For one, my 2# he gave me for refining his batch. 

Thanks Bro! 8)


----------



## Anonymous (Oct 10, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> I figured you, for one, to be familiar with a more accurate yield.


LMAO!
Hi frank.love ya bud.Keep that dam lightsaber away from me.


Barren Realms 007 said:


> Trust your own data.


Thats the best advice I have ever given anyone.Well that and stay away from my wife....


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 10, 2010)

:lol: :lol:


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 10, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> I was waiting for you to post.  I figured you, for one, to be familiar with a more accurate yield. I was very conservative with my numbers since you mentioned not to trust the ones on the list, otherwise, I would say about 12g to be the yield. We'll see. And yes, I will keep track of it because there's more of them coming along. For one, my 2# he gave me for refining his batch.
> 
> Thanks Bro! 8)



That should be getting you close. Let us know how it goes and good luck.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 10, 2010)

Thanks Barren!


----------



## teabone (Oct 10, 2010)

I would estimate 10 grams of 24k from that lot. At least.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 10, 2010)

Coool! 8) That would be nice. I'm "cooking" the base metals out of the first half. Tomorrow I'll run it thru poormans AR.

Thanks Teabone!


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 10, 2010)

philddreamer said:


> Coool! 8) That would be nice. I'm "cooking" the base metals out of the first half. Tomorrow I'll run it thru poormans AR.
> 
> Thanks Teabone!



What kind of sauce are you using?


----------



## mpeter3 (Oct 11, 2010)

I think it is about 6,5 gramm.


----------



## rfd298 (Oct 11, 2010)

6-7 Grams I'm guessing.


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

Well, I have some numbers, so far is 7.5g. I added some copper to the spent solution & there's a brown precipitate; if it happens to be gold, there might be a few more fractions of a gram. 

The yield from the ceramics was 6.5g of Au. From 37.7g of gold lids, 1g of Au. I will crush the left over ceramics, run thru AR & see if I can recover more Au.

The best part was that the person I refined it for was head'n to sell the button; I offered him 90% & he accepted! 
Next, I proceeded to refine my 2# of CPU's I got me another 4.6g. 8)


----------



## TheGarbageManCan (Oct 22, 2010)

hello Phil
Semes like you got a ood deal there!
Are you just throwing cpu´s in nitric, maybe deluted- and then whats left is for AR?
Course i did so, and i got some legs hollow, and some not and some leaf kind of gold.

Would all that be ready for AR?


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

Hi G-man! Thanks.

What I achieved here is because of the help of all the members of the forum that have shared their expertise. All I did was follow their advise the best I could
& understood. I'm adding some pic's to help you.
I weighed the CPU's & counted them. I used a chart from a post to get an idea of the gold content per type of CPU. The chart is not totally correct, its yield of gold per type is too high. I deducted from each type anywhere from .05 to .075 & came up with a guesstimate. 
For example, the 
23 - Intel 486's, .2g each; 
10 - AMD's .1g each; 
12 - AMD's .1g each; 
8 - Intel Pentium MMX .1g each; 
1 - Win Chip2 .2g; 
1 - Cyrix MII .15g; & 
1 - IBM 6x68MX .2g. 
Adding all of these up it gave me a total of 8.15g.
Next, I used a propane torch & took the lids off, (that also broke most of the creamics); followed by incinerating them, (get them red hot); then ran thru 50/50 nitric twice. Followed by Poorman's AR; all the visible gold was digested. (I will crush the left over ceramics, run thru some AR to see if any more gold was left inside the ceramics.) 
The gold lids, process separate from the ceramics! The lids are gold plated on steel & if you digest these in the AR with the ceramics, it makes a big brown ugly mess.

This was my first try & I feel the outcome was good. I know I'll get some feed back from the more experienced, & that will help me in fine tuning this method.
I thank you all!

Yes, I think is ready for AR if you already rinsed with boiling water until no more color in water; dried & incinerated.

Have a good one!

Phil


----------



## Chumbawamba (Oct 22, 2010)

Oh MAN, I wish I could've seen this thread sooner so I could've stopped you from destroying that WinChip2. That's a very rare CPU. Probably worth way more than its yield in gold.


----------



## Barren Realms 007 (Oct 22, 2010)

Chumbawamba said:


> Oh MAN, I wish I could've seen this thread sooner so I could've stopped you from destroying that WinChip2. That's a very rare CPU. Probably worth way more than its yield in gold.



How many are you wanting to buy? 8)


----------



## philddreamer (Oct 22, 2010)

I know for next time.


----------



## glondor (Dec 17, 2010)

So how did this finish up? What was your final yield?


----------



## philddreamer (Dec 22, 2010)

It was almost 7g. I still have to crush the ceramics & run thru one more time.

I also need to recover the Pd, it tested + & I have some salts on the bottom.


----------



## leoinker (Jan 5, 2012)

I'm excited to hear what your final total yields are as well. Curious if the Pd will amount to anything...


----------



## cleanbucket1 (Jan 14, 2012)

Im new here, yes. I would also assumed your yield would have further aproached up to 9 grams, but yet you said you had more cramic to go through correct?
I use to do the recovery on these but have since moved to an area not fit for this activity. LOL . Now just small batches of fingers here and there. BUT, have a steady source of processors. Interested for %ntage?


----------

